# Lighting suggestions



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 150 gallon FOWLR setup. 

I'm running 4 banks of Cora life t5 HO dual lights. 

I want to try some soft corals soon and I want to try a different lightt setup. 

So I'm looking at a led setup, any recommendations? With ballpark prices please.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What do you mean 4 banks T5HO? 8 bulbs?

Even if it's 4 bulbs and you have a 30" tall tank, you should be able to do softies. They're very undemanding. 

If you've got 8 bulbs, then you're probably good to grow most things in the top half of your tank.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Think hydro


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't believe you were using 8 bulbs on just a FOWLR. I would say with 8 bulbs your good for anything.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Well by 8 bulbs I mean 4 t5HO dual bulbs. About $100 a peice. 

The reason I ask about led lighting is 3 of the bulbs are nearing the end of their lifespan


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

I ended up scoring a 4 foot coralife light. 2x 150 watt 20,000 k metal halide fixture with 2 power compact 96 watt actinic lights and 3 led moonlight setup with 2 new xm MH bulbs to boot for $350. My new corals love it. 

So with this lighting system I should be able to put any coral in the tank now?


----------

